# D5 Vario oder PWM ?



## N30x (25. März 2015)

Hallo Community,

ist eine D5 PWM Pumpe besser als eine D5 Vario ? PWM soll laufruhiger sein, aber wie sieht es mit den Einstellungsstufen aus, die man bei den Vario Pumpen manuell einstellt ? Muss ich bei einer PWM Pumpe nichts einstellen, also anschließen und fertig?


----------

